# Move your reefs!



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Call or text me at 850-549-6273.


Are your private spots not so private anymore area go move your Reef with these the big one will lift a pyramid
*6000 lb & 2000 lb Lift Bags

I have a 6,000 lb Prolift Technology Open Parachute Lift bag that I have only used once since I got it. The List price was $1,350 and I am asking $490.

I also have a 2,000 lb Prolift Technology Open Parachute lift bag that has never been used. The List price was $588 and I am asking $220.*


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Man - what a great way to create your own reef field at a low cost. :thumbup:


----------

